# [Question] 3/4" o.d. intake tube to 3/4" pvc pipe



## foxxit (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi:

I was wondering if there is a reducer or union that I could connect my 3/4" marineland extension tube to a 3/4" standard pvc pipe so that I could further extend my intake tube with pvc since pvc is cheaper than what marineland is selling. 

Thanks for helping a newbie out.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

well today i bought a new biowhell (i think 220?) and it came with its own little connector. it think your best shot is your local hardware store? have you tried there yet?


----------



## foxxit (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah. i tried lowes' today. seems like marineland accessory like tubing is not sized like pvc pipe. the intake tube is 3/4" outer diameter and standard pvc like 1/2" has an outer diameter of 5/8" and 1/2" id. pvc and any flexible tubing are much cheaper from home improvements store than fish stores. but i think marineland decides not to standardize its sizing like that of plumbing so it can sell more of its own accessories.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

well in that case i really cant think of what else to do, how much is one of those adaptors because you might just have to buy one.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Use barbed fittings.


----------

